# What do Ostrich Eggs taste like?



## prada

hope this isnt posted yet

but i want to know what does ostrich egg taste like??? I hear that it taste exactly like chicken egg, can anyone confirm this?


thanks


----------



## Hades

As far as I know, Ostrich farms sell their unfertilized eggs to industrial egg suppliers.  Taste wise there appears to be little to no difference.  
The only reason why they're not marketed for immediate consumption is their rather unhandy size.


----------



## shpj4

I once saw an Ostrich Egg and it has a very different size as a regular egg.  I am sure that using them in your receipes will be just find.

Have a nice day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## AllenOK

I wouldn't mind getting a few ostrich eggs.  It takes about an even dozen eggs to feed my horde breakfast.  A couple ostrich eggs would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Robo410

the usual eqivalent is ! ostrich egg per 10 (metric "dozen") hen eggs.  The shell is hard to crack btw, so be ready with your kitchen hatchet.  Makes one heck of a sunny side up!


----------



## urmaniac13

Robo410 said:
			
		

> the usual eqivalent is ! ostrich egg per 10 (metric "dozen") hen eggs. The shell is hard to crack btw, so be ready with your kitchen hatchet. Makes one heck of a sunny side up!


 
Well I have seen it at the nearby farmers market, and the vendor told me one of them is equivalent of* not* *10 but 20 hen eggs*!!

And Robo is right the shell is very very tough, I was wondering how you would crack that baby efficiently, a drill?


----------



## jessicacarr

I tried them once at a Christmas party...i thought they were a little similar to pickled eggs.


----------



## adnan

according to the guys on fear factor they didn't taste too good, but they had 
to down a whole raw ostrich egg...


----------



## Angie

Along the same lines, what is the difference between quail and chicken egg?  I see that on Iron Chef America they always seem to use quail eggs!


----------



## Barbara L

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Well I have seen it at the nearby farmers market, and the vendor told me one of them is equivalent of* not* *10 but 20 hen eggs*!!
> 
> And Robo is right the shell is very very tough, I was wondering how you would crack that baby efficiently, a drill?


Years ago I saw a story about ostrich eggs on the news. They said some people drill two small holes and drain the egg out to cook with, then they clean the egg and paint it. 

 Barbara


----------



## RDG

Sorry, I ask for an explication,  please....
What do you mean with "Ostrich eggs"?
I know "Uova all'ostrica"..mmm.....let's me try to translate...."Eggs as ostrichs", "eggs Ostrich way"...
But they are simply raw yolks, very cold, in a spoon, with salt, pepper, and lemon juice. Like an ostrich, indeed.


----------



## urmaniac13

RDG said:
			
		

> Sorry, I ask for an explication, please....
> What do you mean with "Ostrich eggs"?
> I know "Uova all'ostrica"..mmm.....let's me try to translate...."Eggs as ostrichs", "eggs Ostrich way"...
> But they are simply raw yolks, very cold, in a spoon, with salt, pepper, and lemon juice. Like an ostrich, indeed.


 
RDG, they are talking about "uova di struzzo"!!


----------



## Seven S

RDG said:
			
		

> Sorry, I ask for an explication,  please....
> What do you mean with "Ostrich eggs"?
> I know "Uova all'ostrica"..mmm.....let's me try to translate...."Eggs as ostrichs", "eggs Ostrich way"...
> But they are simply raw yolks, very cold, in a spoon, with salt, pepper, and lemon juice. Like an ostrich, indeed.



RDG, ostrica in inglese non e ostrich, vuol dire oyster...


----------



## southerncooker

The principal where I used to work raised ostriches and he brought in an egg to scramble for the kinders to taste. I was too late and didn't get a taste but the teacher said it tasted like a regular chicken egg to her. I have eaten goose eggs and they are a bit more rubbery than chicken eggs but are good pickled. I've also eaten guinea, duck, peafowl and turkey eggs and the guinea, peafowl, and turkey ones tasted like chicken eggs but the duck eggs were also a bit rubbery like the goose eggs. My mom bakes with turkey, peafowl, and goose eggs and they seem to make the cakes rise even better than chicken eggs. They make super cakes. My daughter blows out the goose eggs, raw, and then puts a suprise in them and turns them into a work of art for her little cousins to break and get the suprise out. Most of the parents don't want their kids to break the beautiful eggs but my daughter tells them that's what she makes them for. She makes ones for Easter, Halloween, Christmas and sometimes their birthday's. Mom has around 30 geese -- White Chinese and Grey Toulese (I don't think I spelled that one right).


----------



## Shunka

Here is what some people do with the shells; absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

Mamma mia che bello!!  These are beautiful!!  And Barb, I do have seen this type of paintings too... so these eggs are also excellent medium for fine arts... now I wonder though, how do they clean the inside so they won't start smelling????


----------



## mudbug

Shunka, that's gotta be somebody with a lotta patience and a very sharp knife.


----------



## Ellen

to make an omlette for 6, take one ostrich egg......
to make an omlette for 1. take thirty-six quail eggs......

Those shells above are things of great beauty.


----------



## Constance

I haven't had ostrich eggs, but I've had goose eggs, and they are quite good. One makes a large omelet, and tastes like a chicken egg, only a bit richer.


----------



## Shunka

I agree about goose and even duck eggs tasting a bit richer. Although as some have already pointed out, duck and goose eggs do seem a bit more rubbery (is there such a word? lol) if you fry them as you would a hen's egg.  I do remember the first time we had turkey eggs, my Mom made a huge batch of pancakes and they were so very rich!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

mudbug said:
			
		

> Shunka, that's gotta be somebody with a lotta patience and a very sharp knife.


I think I remember reading once that they use a laser cutter.  I certainly do not have the patience to do that!  They sure are beautiful!

 Barbara


----------



## Shunka

I knew some friends that used to do similar (they did not make the ones I posted); they used tiny drills and a Dremel type tool. The pics before were sent by a friend over 3 years ago and I thought they were so beautiful that I have kept them on my computer.


----------



## prada

thanks alot people... wow those artisticly carved ostrich eggs are beautiful :WOW:

duck and turkey eggs definitely taste better than chicken eggs (i find white eggs too soft and bland).

I will try it when there are more people in my family seeing that it taste no different than chicken eggs i am not that eager to try it now, but i will try it just for the sake in trying


----------



## RDG

Seven S said:
			
		

> RDG, ostrica in inglese non e ostrich, vuol dire oyster...


Oh,my God.....   
    
Sorry.................


----------



## Souffle

I was wondering where I might buy turkey eggs. I am in the New York City area. Any ideas?


----------



## Mario

*Just like chicken eggs, sort of!*

I just returned from my daughter's wedding which took place at the Figueroa Mountain Farmhouse resort in Los Olivos, CA, where they have several ostriches and encourage eating the eggs.  I am a fairly avid foodie and have managed to travel most of the world (thanks to the US Navy & 13 years in international banking), but have never tried an ostrich egg. Needless to say, I was determined to take advantage of this situation; I got some instructions from the Farm's caretaker and proceeded. First of all, they're huge - one ostrich egg is probably two dozen chicken eggs; second, you need to chip the end off with a hammer & screwdriver and it takes a knife to cut through the membrane; third, the "white" is far more viscous than a chicken egg and it takes some mighty shaking to get the whole lot out of the egg; finally, because the whit is so thick, it must be beaten far longer than regular eggs.  The first morning I prepared an egg in a very normal manner: beat the egg with milk and scrambled it in butter with some added herbs. Now, since I had never tried an ostrich egg and it sounds somewhat exotic, I expected (and hoped) it would taste "exotic" (whatever that means).  I was disappointed - it tasted like bland scrambled eggs ("EggBeaters" comes to mind). The next day, I tried another egg with sauteed peppers & onions and it was much better; it tasted like "EggBeaters' with peppers & onions, but at least it tasted.
If you need to feed an army, an ostrich egg might be an answer - but doctor it up!
Mario


----------



## Maverick2272

The carvings and pictures are beautiful!! DW heard of one guy that was a dentist and he used his dentist tools to make the carvings.
I might have the patiences to make pictures, but not to carve!! My daughter is a great artist, maybe I will see if I can somehow get a hold of a couple and have her decorate them up for Mothers Day.


----------



## mbasiszta

Shunka said:


> I agree about goose and even duck eggs tasting a bit richer. Although as some have already pointed out, duck and goose eggs do seem a bit more rubbery (is there such a word? lol) if you fry them as you would a hen's egg. I do remember the first time we had turkey eggs, my Mom made a huge batch of pancakes and they were so very rich!!!!


I realize I am posting to an old thread. But eggs are the perfect protein, so they say, so . . .

I have tried chicken, duck, turkey and goose eggs. I have arranged them in the order in which I would 'qualify' the "flavor". My favorite is duck eggs and if I could find them regularly, they would replace chicken eggs for my two centvos.


----------



## grandkid38

*ostrich omlette*

An ostrich egg has more albumin/yolk ratio and for proper flavor add three chicken yolks to the ostrich egg. The taste is as a chicken omlette. I whip the egg, add to a liberally buttered saute pan, curl , ( alton brown technique) and before turning add diced ham , green onions, cheese and mushrooms with salt ,pepper, and canadian steak seasoning; then fold , cook further, turn to finish cooking. If a very large omlette microwave for 3-5 minutes to finish cooking. Do not over-microwave or it will be rubbery.
I prepare the above for eight . My family loves the production and unique experience. I cut a hole in the small end of the egg , aprx 1.5cm., with a diamond tip dremel . Keep the area of cutting wet to prevent shell dust . Remove the egg with a skewer or chopstick and after cleaning the empty shell present to a kid. I paid $10.00 plus shipping , The fun is worth the cost. bon apetit


----------

